# Gothic Homemaking



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I love this guys channel, great content!




Great Halloween DIY stuff & spooky travel/music stuff!


----------



## Buggula (Jun 26, 2008)

How have I missed this guy?! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Glad you like it, he does some cool crafts!


----------



## vladykins (Oct 14, 2018)

Hey neighbor, 

What's going on? I'm afraid I lost my password & never received an email so I'm using hubby's account until I work it out. I hope all is well & you are healthy. I look forward to your posts. Take care.


----------



## RiverRat3 (Sep 28, 2017)

Voltaire!! He's fantastic! If you haven't listened to his music, you should definitely check it out. He also does Halloween hunting videos every year with extra spooky crafts. Love his channel.


----------

